# Ransom (loganhaus) at 11 weeks old



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

The creek was 8 feet deep, first time he has ever been to this park. I love my aquatic little boy. 



http://www.vimeo.com/13869509


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Like he's done it a million times. Nice.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Like he's done it a million times. Nice.


Haha nope, first time ever. I think he'd go through fire to get the rag/decoy/ball/random leaf blowing by... lol Gotta love this breed!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice little DS


----------



## Darryl Richey (Jul 3, 2006)

I got to meet him last night and do believe that Houston would be more suited to his liking. So G, feel free to send him on a road trip to the Richey Casa.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

that's a" loganhaus" for ya!! He looks great!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

He looks very nice. I really like his demeanor, both in working/swimming, and how he was after the bite, just looked very alert and seemed pretty clear-headed (I know you can only get so much from a 2 minute clip, but still).

Best of luck with him!

-Cheers


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> He looks very nice. I really like his demeanor, both in working/swimming, and how he was after the bite, just looked very alert and seemed pretty clear-headed (I know you can only get so much from a 2 minute clip, but still).
> 
> Best of luck with him!
> 
> -Cheers


 
Thanks! After the bite I think he looked back and was surprised that I didnt swim behind him..he's like...what you doin still over there??? hahaha


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow he is getting big Georgia! Love his nerves of steel! 

My guy is coming in next week from Logan Haus. I am really excited!


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, he just charged right in there didnt he! lol Your gonna have a blast with this lil beast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Beautiful! Thank you and good luck! =D>


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Wow he is getting big Georgia! Love his nerves of steel!
> 
> My guy is coming in next week from Logan Haus. I am really excited!


 
Be prepared..... hahahaha :-o:-o:-o Ransom's name should have been DESTRUCTO...destroyer of all things, fetcher of all things metal, chewer of the love seat, biter of the husband, so possessive he's possessed \\/ You will enjoy your pup a lot! Be sure to post vids!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Just read your post to my wife and she - well I don't know if she found the humor in it that we did. Yea when he gets in I will post some stuff. How is he doing with your other dogs?


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Just read your post to my wife and she - well I don't know if she found the humor in it that we did. Yea when he gets in I will post some stuff. How is he doing with your other dogs?


 
He's dog aggressive...actually he is everything aggressive. He will play with my donovan but he really wants to fight. We are working on that. :?


----------

